# Don't swim here



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

Just got back from a week in South Africa on business. This was doing the rounds down there.

The Great White in question had just lept out of the water to grab a 200Kg seal.

I wondered why no-one was paddling there!

http://www.apexpredators.com/store/showCategoriesProducts.asp?categoryID=6


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Wow looks kinda scary   

Could probably fit a tt in its mouth


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Reminds me of some of my clients....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is scary! Shall we feed it with Nickyb? heheheh ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> That is scary! Â Shall we feed it with Nickyb? heheheh Â ;D


May be we should feed YOU to the sharks ..... Â :

Got your X - Type yet? Â ;D

(Whoops, keep it on topic Â [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Paul not yet still awaiting, it is being built at Halewood. Hopefully shouldn't be long though *sigh*


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Reminds me of some of my clients....


Is that a fishing line you can just see coming out of his mouth?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Paul not yet still awaiting, it is being built at Halewood. Hopefully shouldn't be long though *sigh* Â


Ahh, I see, Ford Jaguar are still building it for you, shame they couldn't have built it a Dagenham, not so far away ...


----------

